# Your perfect paint setup. Tools ect.. what would it be? Wish List, organizing.. etc.



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone have a GREAT tool setup? Or this could just be a "wish list PERFECT setup" thread.

I am looking for ideas and want to spend a few days putting together some rock solid systems for my tools. I have some decent setups right now, but it is still not good enough. 

I need to basically duplicate, or more, tools for each setup I have. Channel Lock wrench in each tote, make sure all paint totes have rags, each tote has a set of brushes, can of kilz, etc. etc.. that way I am never without something.

I guess we could also just talk about our setups we have going now. I will just start this thread to give you guys some time to get your stuff together, I will do the same, but will not be able to post up till late tonight.

- Have a good one! :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

As always it would depend on what each kit was for. Product you would be using, application methods that sort of thing would need to be determined first.

For interior acrylic latex you pretty much know what you need to do trim, doors, and GWB. Oils, varnishes, stains, and non waterborne clears would add to that.

Exterior would be everything you need for your sprayer, plus all other application tools with various primers needed for the different substrates when spot priming repaints.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Money and a couple of these.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats what I've ben lookin for biker.:thumbup: the one at the bottom of the Paige wood be a cool set to. I like the color shes using


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

One thing to consider.....

I would put a laminated, inventory checklist on the lid of each box. Otherwise you will be back in the same boat missing tools when you need them! :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, and how bout this roller?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

N8

That's ongoing. For my own personal use, I like the bucket boss. I don't like them for employees. The best one I have seen is jack's. Hopefully he will post a picture.

The only perfect paint setup I have found is in our shop. We are finally dialing it. Trucks and job sites are more complex. I don't like totes. My guys all have their own tool boxes with their hand tools and brushes. We stock the sundries, tools, equipment and materials.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I use the Stanley organizer. i just did a list last weekend while trying to finially "systemize" my business because I want each vehicle to have enough gear to support 2 painters. We are often juggling so many projects, that I can leave my gear at one site and join in at another and not waste anytime packing/ unpacking. When I grow some more, we will have all the gear in place. The inventory list included, all hand tools (oil & WB), drops, drywall, sanders, drills etc., and decent stock of sundries for just the basics was well over $1000 per vehicle and that did not include large ladders or sprayers! We have most of it already but once I listed it all I was kind of surprised.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmm, sounds like you need a Mike Stone.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I use the Stanley organizer. i just did a list last weekend while trying to finially "systemize" my business because I want each vehicle to have enough gear to support 2 painters. We are often juggling so many projects, that I can leave my gear at one site and join in at another and not waste anytime packing/ unpacking. When I grow some more, we will have all the gear in place. The inventory list included, all hand tools (oil & WB), drops, drywall, sanders, drills etc., and decent stock of sundries for just the basics was well over $1000 per vehicle and that did not include large ladders or sprayers! We have most of it already but once I listed it all I was kind of surprised.


I have one of those, but if its in the back of the truck when it rains, water gets inside. It is a nice piece though.

Now I have a jobox on the truck and a series of tool bags. Am constantly changing and improving the system.


----------



## Tony Coats (Oct 12, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I use the Stanley organizer. i just did a list last weekend while trying to finially "systemize" my business because I want each vehicle to have enough gear to support 2 painters. We are often juggling so many projects, that I can leave my gear at one site and join in at another and not waste anytime packing/ unpacking. When I grow some more, we will have all the gear in place. The inventory list included, all hand tools (oil & WB), drops, drywall, sanders, drills etc., and decent stock of sundries for just the basics was well over $1000 per vehicle and that did not include large ladders or sprayers! We have most of it already but once I listed it all I was kind of surprised.



Hey man, great post, so a year later, I read this and I'm pondering the same setup. I'm curious, has the fatmax toolboxes worked out for you? I'd love to hear your pros and cons and what seems to work for you now.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Tony Coats said:


> Hey man, great post, so a year later, I read this and I'm pondering the same setup. I'm curious, has the fatmax toolboxes worked out for you? I'd love to hear your pros and cons and what seems to work for you now.


I dont use it anymore. It is in the trailer as a tickle trunk. We went to bucket buddies and totes again.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> N8
> 
> That's ongoing. For my own personal use, I like the bucket boss. I don't like them for employees. The best one I have seen is jack's. Hopefully he will post a picture.
> 
> The only perfect paint setup I have found is in our shop. We are finally dialing it. Trucks and job sites are more complex. I don't like totes. My guys all have their own tool boxes with their hand tools and brushes. We stock the sundries, tools, equipment and materials.


I'm happy with my setup and its a HUGE hit with 'other' paint contractors always grabbing stuff from it and not returning items. I'll make a video, way too much stuff packed in that bag but it is perfect for essentials and I keep one of those, actually 3, of those plastic file folder size totes with other must have's but not regular use items. I also keep backup items in the totes. Give me a few and I'll make a video.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I dont use it anymore. It is in the trailer as a tickle trunk. We went to bucket buddies and totes again.


i should say its more like a locker than a "tote".


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I dont use it anymore. It is in the trailer as a tickle trunk. We went to bucket buddies and totes again.


Jeff, interesting to read that. As you know I went out and bought one of those after you posted that. I too have mostly abandoned mine. Its in my garage as a 'holder of stuff'. I'm putting stuff in systainers and smaller containers taking as little as possible from truck to house.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Jeff, interesting to read that. As you know I went out and bought one of those after you posted that. I too have mostly abandoned mine. Its in my garage as a 'holder of stuff'. I'm putting stuff in systainers and smaller containers taking as little as possible from truck to house.


mine started to weigh 100 lbs. It was great for 6 mos.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> mine started to weigh 100 lbs. It was great for 6 mos.



ha.....I think we both went the same route on that one.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is the bag next to one of the other guys tool buckets.





Here is the link to the original tool bag photo.

I have a 10 min video uploading.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Here is the bag next to one of the other guys tool buckets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jack....what's the orange plug-iny, thingy?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Jack....what's the orange plug-iny, thingy?



If front of the bag? Its a 3-way


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> If front of the bag? Its a 3-way



Ah...ok....I thought you might have had something funky there I didn't recognize.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes it is a battle.. struggle to keep it all organized.. and with new guys, they don't understand that everything has its spot for a reason


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I pack a tool tote and a bucket boss along to every job site.It helps me to stay organized.


----------

